

Ask HN: What do you use for SaaS subscription billing?  - hajrice

Hi. I'm launching a SaaS soon and would like to know what you use for subscription billing.<p>I've encountered several subscription billing apps like cheddergetter, recurly, spreadly and chargify.<p>I haven't had any experience with this field and would like to know your opinion.<p>Thanks.
======
jlarkin
Another SaaS based Subscription billing provider: Aria Systems - startups
through enterprise. <http://www.AriaSystems.com>

